# Wood inside WSM



## brucehere (Nov 24, 2017)

I am about to start cooking on my WSM, and I was wondering if you could use a couple logs together with charcoal use?
Reason being is I'm wanting to create a bit more smoke. 
I'm a newbie here so forgive my ignorance ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2017)

The WSM wasn't designed to be a stick burner. I'm not sure if you would get the air flow to burn logs. You may either wind up with no smoke or a full fledged campfire. I've only used chunks in my 22.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 24, 2017)

Why size logs are we talking here?  Like traditional fireplace logs? (16 inches in lenght un split). If so, might be too much wood for the WSM.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 24, 2017)

I’ve used big chunks of post oak in my WSM. Split from a 16 inch piece of firewood.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't know why you can't use hardwood chunks in a WSM.  You could use a portion of a lit chimney to get things going and then fist sized chunks of split hardwood to fill the rest of the fire ring.  Not sure how the burn time would go as it's a different media but it should work.  First time might have a little bit of a learning curve on damper adjustment, burn time, etc... but it should be pretty similar to a regular WSM smoke IMO.  Once the wood it lit, it's a lit coal just like lit charcoal.

The trick would be to use fist sized chunks instead of "logs" to keep them in the fire ring and manageable. I would think air control would be about the same especially if you have a power draft like a BBQ Guru. 

I've actually thought about trying this one day, and have just never gotten around to it.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 24, 2017)

I've used one log amongst the charcoal.  Oak cut from the tree in my backyard.  The mesquite I bought recently is all small logs, like 2-3" thick, 8" long.  One, maybe two logs buried in the cold charcoal with the hot dumped on top will work fine.

Chunks work great, use them all the time, but so do small logs.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 24, 2017)

What do you guys about about the amount of smoke from the significantly larger amount of wood?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 24, 2017)

First off, lets talk the right kind of smoke.  Remember, you don't want to load the WSM with meat until you see hints of blue in the smoke.  The white/grey stuff is nasty and it will make your meat taste like an ashtray.  Be patient and let the blue appear.  Don't be surprised if it takes up to 90 minutes for that to happen.  Factor that into your smoke timing.

Next, figuring out how much smoke taste you like on your meat is the next challenge.  If you use water in your water pan, more smoke will adhere to the meat.  I dry smoke (no water in the pan) and use 8-10 chunks of wood, half buried in the cold charcoal when I'm adding cold charcoal to used charcoal from a previous load.  If I'm starting from a bare charcoal ring, I bury it all in two levels in the cold charcoal.  That way it pre-heats nicely and burns cleaner (blue smoke).   

My wife is a "super-taster" and won't eat meat that has been smoked with water in the water pan.  She can tell the difference between wet and dry smoked meat.  Trust me, I've tested her.  On a dry smoke I can load up quite a bit of wood in the charcoal and she loves it.  So do I. 

For beef I use only heavy tasting wood, like hickory or mesquite. 

Poultry and pork I use a 50/50 mix of hickory and a fruit wood like cherry, apple, peach, or pear. 

I will substitute oak or pecan for the hickory or mesquite on occasion.  They're fine, just not my favorites.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 24, 2017)

Well said noboundaries


----------



## brucehere (Nov 25, 2017)

These are all really helpful comments. Thanks!
Ya reason I ask is that we don't get nice chunks here in South Africa. We have to mission to find even decent hard wood. All different types of wood compared to you guys in the states.

I am going to experiment with a variety of kinds of hardwood, which are mainly from Namibia :)

Whats the difference between using chunks of hardwood and a full log embedded within the coals? Surely, they both give off smoke? Or is it to do with the amount of smoke it gives off, or the rate of smoke?

I get my smoker next week, so I'm looking forward to playing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2017)

I use splits all the time in my WSM!
They work just fine.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey al, what’s that empty can in there for?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> Hey al, what’s that empty can in there for?


thats a tip jar so he can pay for that Mustang .


----------



## brucehere (Nov 26, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Next, figuring out how much smoke taste you like on your meat is the next challenge. If you use water in your water pan, more smoke will adhere to the meat. I dry smoke (no water in the pan) and use 8-10 chunks of wood, half buried in the cold charcoal when I'm adding cold charcoal to used charcoal from a previous load. If I'm starting from a bare charcoal ring, I bury it all in two levels in the cold charcoal. That way it pre-heats nicely and burns cleaner (blue smoke).



That sounds like more chunks of wood then what I've sen others doing, and I like it.
Do you find that with less say 3/4 chunks of wood you'd use the water pan? (Cause don't you find your meat needs a bit of moisture to cook?)
So are you just not using water, because of the amount of smoke being generated by 10 chunks of wood not requiring it?

Is it something like:
More wood, less charcoal = no water
Less wood, more charcoal = use water

Obviously each to his own, but I'm also aware meat can taste too smoky and want to avoid that :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> Hey al, what’s that empty can in there for?


It has the bottom & top cut out so I can put about 12-14 light briquette's in it, then remove the can & then the lit charcoal is down to the bottom of the pile & that is how I start the fire.
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> It has the bottom & top cut out so I can put about 12-14 light briquette's in it, then remove the can & then the lit charcoal is down to the bottom of the pile & that is how I start the fire.
> Al



Ohh, I see!  So, you don’t do the minion method...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2017)

No your wrong, that is the minion method!
Al


----------



## troutman (Nov 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> It has the bottom & top cut out so I can put about 12-14 light briquette's in it, then remove the can & then the lit charcoal is down to the bottom of the pile & that is how I start the fire.
> Al



What a clever guy.  Is that enough to get you started, how long?  My only fear on the splits is the amount of smoke, I sometimes get too much before it calms down to a nice blue with just chunks.....


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

I do the same but can in the center,pour cold briquettes around can,remove can and dump hot coals from chimney in hole.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2017)

troutman said:


> What a clever guy.  Is that enough to get you started, how long?  My only fear on the splits is the amount of smoke, *I sometimes get too much before it calms down to a nice blue with just chunks.*....



The line I highlighted in bold caught my attention.  Like I said in my above post, it can take up to 90 minutes before the smoke settles down and blue hints appear, whether you are using chunks or logs.  45-75 minutes is pretty much average wait time.    

There's a side-light method that dirtsailor2003 (aka Case) uses to light his WSMs.  The big advantage of it is that it starts the fire with an intense heat and basically pre-heats the charcoal and wood as it migrates through the fuel.  I haven't tried it, but Case swears by it.  Here's the link. 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/side-light-method-for-charcoal-smokers.257071/


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> View attachment 345479
> View attachment 345480


Al,what is that wood that looks like it has pine bark in the top pic on the right?

Bill


----------



## brucehere (Nov 27, 2017)

Would any of you recommend using chips in a WSM?
It's one of the only flavoured woods I can get my hands on, and wondering how to use chips in a WSM without it being too over the top and just pumping white smoke out non stop...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2017)

Chips will burn quickly in a WSM. You can use them, but you'll have to use an awe-full lot of them. 

Chris


----------



## brucehere (Nov 27, 2017)

I've read that soaking the chips in hot water, then wrapping them in foil and poking some holes in the top, and putting on top of the coals works.
Any thoughts on this?
Pros vs cons...

I've decided that I need to play around with our local woods and do some tests. As in the long run, this will be easier and more fun to use local woods either way :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2017)

Soaking the chips just delays the actual smoking process in my opinion. Your basically drying out the chip(the steam) before the smouldering starts. Wrapping in tin-foil may work. If your setting it directly on the coals I can see where it will also burn quickly. I'm not sure where you live, but chunks are usually available in grocery, hardware and anyplace else that may sell BBQ equipment.

Chris


----------



## brucehere (Nov 27, 2017)

Ya that's the problem. As crazy as South Africa is about braaing (what we call BBQing) there is pretty much no smoking culture. So you'll be lucky to even find chips. never seen chunks in my life. I've looked hard, trust me.
Open grill cooking is how we do it here.

I'm trying smoking though!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

brucehere said:


> Ya that's the problem. As crazy as South Africa is about braaing (what we call BBQing) there is pretty much no smoking culture. So you'll be lucky to even find chips. never seen chunks in my life. I've looked hard, trust me.
> Open grill cooking is how we do it here.
> 
> I'm trying smoking though!


Bruce,maybe contact your local tree service/tree surgeon.They typically know a lot about different species of trees and might be a good resource for procuring logs/chunks.


----------



## brucehere (Nov 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Bruce,maybe contact your local tree service/tree surgeon.They typically know a lot about different species of trees and might be a good resource for procuring logs/chunks.


Good tip! And it paid off! Going to collect a freshly felled Mulberry tree on Friday! These are rare in these parts.
Going to start a new thread with some questions about wood seasoning :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

Dang! Glad you scored man,Mulberry is good stuff! Cut/split to preferred size and get it seasoning.That's the way I do it because there's more surface area and dries faster/better when smaller.You can also bake it in your oven...no sauce! :D

Bill


----------



## brucehere (Nov 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Dang! Glad you scored man,Mulberry is good stuff! Cut/split to preferred size and get it seasoning.That's the way I do it because there's more surface area and dries faster/better when smaller.You can also bake it in your oven...no sauce! :D
> 
> Bill


Ok cool. thanks for the advice!


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 1, 2017)

smokinal said:


> View attachment 345479
> View attachment 345480



Quick Question - I have the identical setup as you however, I put my coffee can in the middle and then fill it with hot burning charcoal from my chimney then pull the can and it burns from the inside of the ring to the outside of the ring.  I cannot remember what "method" that is.... Do you find there is a difference or advantage from doing it the way in your picture from one end where it will burn from one side to the other or from the way I described ? ?  

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2017)

exromenyer said:


> Quick Question - I have the identical setup as you however, I put my coffee can in the middle and then fill it with hot burning charcoal from my chimney then pull the can and it burns from the inside of the ring to the outside of the ring.  I cannot remember what "method" that is.... Do you find there is a difference or advantage from doing it the way in your picture from one end where it will burn from one side to the other or from the way I described ? ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony



I do it that way too sometimes, they are both the minnion method. I use your setup in the winter when it's colder at night because the fire will burn a little hotter. Putting the can on the side keeps a smaller fire going, so in the summer when I want to do an all night smoke I put it on the side & set my Guru to 210 degrees & it will pretty much stay there all night.
Al


----------

